# Henderson Mtn Hunting Club?



## dawgvet (Dec 5, 2004)

I know its a long shot, but are any Woody's folk members and hunt on Henderson Mtn. Hunting club?  Just joined this year and am seeing some sign but no deer.  Just wondering how everyone else is doing but haven't run across many members when I'm going or coming out.  Please reply.


----------



## dawglover73 (Dec 6, 2004)

Dawgvet...  I'm from Woodstock and used to hunt Henderson Mtn a good bit.  I shot my first deer there, in fact.  It always has been a bit spotty in my opinion.  Some years were good, some were bad.  That's just kind of how it is up there.  You should be able to pop a doe, if you are looking for meat.


----------

